# Another PVC Bow



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a new bow I made today. It is a longbow with wood siyahs. Riser/limbs are 35-1/2" long and the siyahs are 12-1/2" long with 2" inserted into the riser.Bow pulled 47# @ 28". This bow shoots like a dream and the arrow speed may be a little faster than some of my 50# recurves. I shot it along side my 55# custom longbow and didnt have to make any adjustments as far as my shooting style, with no arrow rest and shooting off my hand I was able to get 3" groups at 15 yds.This bow definitly out performs the previous pvc recurve bow


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice. How did you cut the string notches?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Geoff, I would say 1 to 1-1/2 hrs maybe less heating the pipe to flatten the limbs takes the longest. I used cheap closet dowels for the siyahs and turned the first 2 inches to fit inside the pvc then tapered the rest down to about 1/2" or a little less, then you just reheat 2 in at the end of the pipe and slide the siyahs in and squeeze the pvc as it cools. This is a very easy bow to make and like I said really out performs the other one I made.I plan on making one more with the riser/limbs being 30" and 14-15" siyahs, hopefully this will raise the weight of the bow.

Rick, I used a triangular hand file to cut the string notches.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice! Your getting this down to a science.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That looks very functional Ed !! How do you think the grey schedule 40 pvc would work?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rodney, the first bow I made was from the gray pipe it doesnt produce as much weight as the white pipe though and it is suppose to be less liable to cracking in cold weather than the white.There are pics in the PVC bow thread that Fred started.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I been watching and following yalls post on this. Sure looks like the would be great for bullfrogging as well. I dont cherish the thought of my compound in the water or mud!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

This last bow would work great for bowfishing and bullfrogs. I am really thinking of using one of them for javelina this coming year. I was really surprised when I shot it a few times. The other bow is good for target and bowfishing if not far shots, but this bow way out performs the recurve pvc.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL !! So you think Ed is giving up call making for some PVC bow producing? I could see Fred expanding his stringing abilities to bow strings! i really like the concept and price tag as well.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hell, I might put a reed in one of the siyahs so I have a call along when carrying it, lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is why Ed you continue to be acouple steps ahead of everyone!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think Rick has the Fish-O-Matic done, he just hasn't figured out out to test the call part with all those treble hooks hanging from it.............LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice looking bow

love the addition of the wood siyahs


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Tim, I will post pics once I get it all finished


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The hooks are still in my lips Mike. Lol.

I am sure it will one of a kind..... Emphasis on the one lol. Actually I have the concept worked out at this point. A top water popper. The hooks will have to be detachable. I am hooping the reed will make a little gargling type noise when jerked. (Enclosed Mylar reed). The painting is still throwing me though. Still not sure how I will do it.... Not the color scheme and such but the actually process.

I refuse to start a bow project until this call is made. I am working 2 jobs and going to school.... Jobs are both of the consulting variety so I'm not tied to them all the time. School is also par time in the summer. I try to get out of the city for a little chucking or coyote scouting once a week.... Then I get to the call making. I am going to a outdoor show in August again this year so... I am spending most of my shop time turning out calls for that of not filling an order. All that said my goal is to have it done in time for a little end of the summer fishing. First prototype will probably be finished early in June.

Sorry I got waaaaaaay off topic here. Back to PVC bows!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

you know im waiting for the full draw pic 

i cant wait for turkey season to finsih up,not that im not enjoying it because i am

but i have a bow i have been working on i want to finish up and post for ya'll to see

its not pvc,but i think ya'll are gonna like it


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, cant wait to see this call/lure, though I have an idea what you got going since you said it might make some noise, lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I remember. I just won't bug him till it is ready for paint. Mi want to make a proto first to make sure the mechanics work.


----------

